# Bees Workkng Staghorn Sumac



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

Great video!


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

Thanks never seen one hows the honey and do u make alot


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Does it keep producing in dry weather? If it doesn't rain soon, we're going to be pretty dry.


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

Kenww said:


> Does it keep producing in dry weather? If it doesn't rain soon, we're going to be pretty dry.


As far as I know, sumac has a taproot and is drought tolerant. Actually, I had read that clear, dry, hot days are the best for sumac to produce nectar, and that on cool or cloudy days it won't even produce nectar.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

merdoc said:


> Thanks never seen one hows the honey and do u make alot


Sumac makes a mild, pleasant tasting honey. Sumac gets treated like a weed around here, so it grows mostly in fence rows and vacant lots. It isn't a major nectar source, but it does contribute some, especially now when we are getting close to the end of our spring nectar flow in North Alabama.


----------

